# can i delete c\program files\Intel ?



## anandk (May 23, 2005)

i use winxp/sp2. 

in my c\program files drive i have a folder 'Intel'(0 bytes),
which only has an empty folder 'InfInst' (empty folder) inside it. 
there are no hidden/system files also.

so can i just delete c\program files\Intel ? is it safe ?


----------



## saROMan (May 23, 2005)

well if its a Zero Byte folder then u can uninstall it safely.....seems u had some Intell app installed..and after uninstall the folder remained....


----------



## expertno.1 (May 23, 2005)

yeag u can delete if its zero byte !


----------



## techiways (May 23, 2005)

make sure u have enabled view all hidden files. Check if there are any cross linked files too. If u find nothing, delete it without second thought


----------

